# Newbie here need Advice, everyone hates my husband



## jillianzarnowiec

Hi
Im Jill I been married for 3yrs and together for five years. We had it real bad since we been together and went thru so many bad times. I thought marriage was suppose to get better after awhile but it never did.

Well my husband has a background, we both do smoke pot but he got caught and went to court and jail for a weekend. Then he has a bad driving record and caught driving on a suspended license, this is because he never got around to paying for a ticket or doing community service. Also he has done pain pills but is off of them and doing suboxin now. Well my dad found out his background and hates him. My husband once stood up to my dad because he was making me cry and my dad never really was a father to me. Also my dad has a gf and that hurts me. Well I got a job because of my dad, and he works here..and my boss pretty much knows my dad's story of my husband and he even dislikes him. Because of my dad not liking my husband, he wont even talk to me. And it makes me doubt my marriage. I love my husband and I want people to like him and not hold onto the mistakes he has made in the past. 

My husband also has been lay off twice and that really hurt us, so people think he has been fired. I just feel so alone, like Im the only one who has a family and co workers who dislike her husband. It makes me feel like Im making a mistake but I love him dearly. Just dont know how to handle this situation.

If anyone is going thru something similar and can talk to me, please pm me.


----------



## Cherry

Hi - My H has a lengthy criminal past, even a sex offense on it. You can imagine my family has some dislikes for him  

Do you love your H? You started with you've had a pretty bad marriage, what else makes it bad? Does it revolve around your dad not liking your H? Because if that's it, you have to let that go right now. You and your H need to focus on your marriage, if you are happy in it. Unfortunately, not everyone in life will accept your life choices, and you have to determine what will make you happy, and go with it. You don't have the power to change how your dad feels, do what is within your power.


----------



## alex2

I believe you live him. But sometime you need to listen to those that know you best and perhaps you need to make a change.


----------



## EleGirl

From what you have said, you do not have a good marriage. So you have problems with your husband. What are those problems? Tell us about your marriage.

Perhaps you should look for a different job where your father or other family members are not around.


----------

